
Stop waiting for your big idea, learn to get shit done - jmacd
http://www.startupnorth.ca/2008/07/04/stop-waiting-for-your-big-idea-learn-to-get-shit-done/
======
rokhayakebe
Ok let's do one thing. No more post about the topics below for about one
month:

\- "motivational" post, (you may ask if you need it, but unless someone asks
please do not freely give any for 1 month)

\- "Twitter related" post (let's let this guys Be )

\- "I quit..." (Good, here is a candy and now please go work on your Google
meets Twitter killer app)

* and finally Ask "Do I really find this interesting?" before hitting Submit ( I will do this one more often myself)

~~~
babul
Mainly applies to regular HN users? New/infrequent users will not be aware of
this (without a sticky or an intro or more vocal policing!?!) so the problem
will persist. Other than implementing this upon ourselves how can it be
applied to others effectively?

~~~
omouse
Then it's your job as a regular to flag those posts and state the reason why
you flagged it.

------
mrtron
Good concept, but rehashed here many times. This time lacking in details or
interesting anecdotal evidence.

It is a very tough thing to do though - getting started. I am currently trying
to help a friend get going and he is really struggling. After university
working about 1 hour a day, and then in his career for the last few years
doing the same he is struggling to put in enough hours to get anything
rolling. If someone has a tutorial for that - I would definitely appreciate
that and forward it on.

------
edw519
_Stop waiting for your big idea, learn to get shit done_

That's like telling a farmer, "Stop waiting for your crops to grow; plant some
seeds first."

For hackers, DoingStuff = PlantingSeeds.

------
mhb
_To achieve great things, two things are needed: a plan, and not quite enough
time._

\- Leonard Bernstein

------
icey
This is pretty much the most valuable advice anyone could give. Ideas are
worth nothing, implementations are worth everything.

(Of course, in my broad over-generalization we have to include the fact that
people who ship are people who succeed).

~~~
rw
If ideas are worth nothing, why do we try to have good ones?

~~~
jrsims
So that we'll have something to implement, thereby creating value?

~~~
code_devil
I totally agree. You might have a good idea, but if you don't implement it
timely or even ever, its worthless.

------
watmough
Yeah, we shouldn't underestimate how hard "Getting shit done." really is.

For example, I downloaded the iPhone SDK on the first day, and have been in
the programme for ages, and only now do I have some actual code running, and
even that doesn't do that much, except scratch a personal itch.

Scratching this itch took until well after 1am last night, and probably the
same today.

No wonder my company wants me in a fabric box 9 hours a day!

------
brooksbp
I agree with this point of view, but I think it could be taken the wrong way
and I don't think that it should apply to all wannabe entrepreneurs. There's a
fine line between a good product or driving force of a startup, and just
creating shit because someone gave you a little kick in the ass...

------
sabat
I dunno -- a few people here are tired of this kind of post, and I understand
why: we seem them a lot.

But some of us need a regular asskick. So we don't mind as much.

~~~
code_devil
reality checks once a while :-)

